# Ceramic Travel Mug



## RJS (Feb 22, 2009)

When is this going to be available for purchase?  It says that it is out of stock!


----------



## jwardl (Feb 22, 2009)

RJS said:


> When is this going to be available for purchase? It says that it is out of stock!


 
Given what this symbol means to most of the profane, you'd surely draw some strange looks drinking from this container!


----------



## RJS (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 23, 2009)

Hah yeah, I'll have to check on that. It must be a backlog from their supplier or something.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 23, 2009)

i like it....lol.


----------

